# well stocked tyre shop in Agadir / Marrakesh?



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi all- 

I'm in Agadir needing to replace a spare tyre.

Does anyone know of a well stocked tyre shop in Agadir? Or even in Marrakesh? I suppose they can be delivered.

I'd love to buy a Goodyear 215 / 75R16C Ultra grip tyre. Or a MICHELIN 215/75R16C Camping model tyre. The camping model has a higher load index, a slightly different tread and takes more air. 

thank you!
Matt


----------

